

IFTTT Triggers Loyal, Nerdy Following - atularora
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/28/ifttt-triggers-loyal-nerdy-following/

======
olefoo
I want ifttt to charge money or drop ads on the emails I have it send, or
something that makes it so that the service itself will have staying power.

Also, box.net if you read HN, pay them to make adding you as a channel a
priority.

~~~
mikeknoop
You might keep an eye on Zapier (our startup, <https://zapier.com>) if you're
looking for a paid service. Similar functionality for a lot of things - still
building and iterating.

~~~
olefoo
I can see what you're doing and even sort of admire the hustle. But in the
grand scheme of things ifttt.com will always have the stronger brand.

For one thing, they work now, and I give them my auth proxies because they do
useful things for me. I don't have to give them my email on the promise of a
"Sneak Peak". (You may want to fix that, the word you want is "peek".)

And as a fast follower you come off as a bit sleazy; your efforts here and in
the comments of the TC story, and the fancy landing page with no test drive
make me think that the product isn't quite ready. And I'm not seeing the value
add, if I need some of what you're offering, why do I need you to middleman
when most of the services you name have their own APIs? Are you saving me
enough time and headache that you're worth the bother? Why should I trust you
with my business?

In my world, at the moment; IFTTT is a toy with potential, I want them to add
more channels, I want them to open up the API so I as a service provider can
register channels both inbound and outbound. I want them to have a business
model that works because I like them and they are useful. I want to be able to
set up searches with plexusengine or duckduckgo and pipe them to my flipboard;
I want to copy the text of articles about things I care about to a folder in
box.net; and based on what I've seen; IFTTT can do that.

Whereas I only have your vague promise that I might be able to do all that
some time soon maybe with a product you're not willing to show the world yet.
IFTTT seems focused and capable, you guys... seem like a hype machine in
search of something that works.

~~~
mikeknoop
Yes you are right, sorry to make you follow up with so many paragraphs! We are
still building our product and iterating. Just something to keep an eye out
for in the next few months.

~~~
olefoo
Eh, the wall of text probably had more to do with the fact I was coding all
morning and the verbal parts of my brain had gotten bored and restless. But
seriously, if you're going to copy ifttt.com, copy the "focused, no frills,
functional service.", not the core idea itself; or at least not so slavishly.

------
rglover
I'm a big fan of IFTTT. It's dead simple and works as advertised. Excited to
hear they're getting support from Betaworks (where the idea will actually grow
and be developed properly, not just mined).

------
dlsspy
I tried out IFTTT (it tells me) three days ago. It's never run any of my
tasks, though. I'd really like to see something awesome happen.

~~~
linden
Happy to help debug in case its a problem on our end!
<http://ifttt.com/contact>

------
j_s
Essential IFTTT (IfThisThenThat) - Programming Workflows for Humans using the
Web's Social Glue

[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/EssentialIFTTTIfThisThenThatPr...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/EssentialIFTTTIfThisThenThatProgrammingWorkflowsForHumansUsingTheWebsSocialGlue.aspx)

Scott Hanselman explained IFTTT as a simplified Yahoo! Pipes.

------
nvk
It's a great service, I've been using for a couple weeks now. I'd pay 4.99 a
year for it.

~~~
foobarbazetc
You've just summed up why it'll never go anywhere apart from acquisition:
$4.99/year/user is not enough to run any sort of business.

It's a very hard concept to scale, both business wise and tech wise.

~~~
nvk
I'm not incredibly familiar with their setup, but as a consumer i can say with
confidence that is not a service that i would pay a cent more than 0.99/mo

------
ajays
IFTTT reminds me of Yahoo Pipes <http://pipes.yahoo.com/>

~~~
sprobertson
These guys did a good job of making the same API connection concept a lot less
obtuse... I can't wait to see more projects like that in the future (hint
hint)

